# 380



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Looking for a 380 with a safety for the wife's carry weapon.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Hard to beat a Walther PPKS for a "point and shoot" belly gun if you want a .380.
It's also double action if that is important to you, and reasonable at around $500.

That having been said, you might want to look at some of the small 9mms. If you don't mind spending a bit more, check out the Springfield EMP in 9mm. Unlike most .380s it's also great on the range with full size night sights. What a pistol...but it'll cost you around $1000.


----------



## MarkyB (Jan 16, 2008)

Sig 238. Awesome little gun. Single action with safety.


----------



## mck1975 (Jun 18, 2009)

+2 on the Sig P238!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Got the wife a Bersa Thunder a few years back. I was really impressed with it for the money (it is an import).
Very accurate too.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

I have the sig P238 and like everything about it except the trigger. It's fine for emptying one mag but when at the range and putting a 100 rounds thru it, it gets to be uncomfortable to me. Great gun though!


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Glock 42 and keep the booger hook off of the bang switch!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Another vote for the sig p238. Great pistol.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

wife was not comfortable with semi-auto. Had hard time pulling the slide back to load the weapon. she found a 22 ruger that she is proficient with. Small, easy trigger fits her small hands nicely.


----------

